# تصنيف المضخات



## كاظم (25 سبتمبر 2004)

تصنف المضخات الى نوعين من المضخات 
1ـ المضخات الحركية 
2ـ المضخات الازاحية
في هذا التصنيف سوفنتطرق الى انواع المضخات الحركية فقط


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

*جزاك الله خير أخي كاظم....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي كاظم على طرح موضوع تصنيف المضخات.

وهو المدخل الثاني لموضوعنا موسوعة المضخات....  

وأنا بدوري سوف أكمل ما بدأته....  

وطبعاً أنتظر مداخلة بقية الأعضاء وتعليقاتهم...  

شاكراً لك جهودك.


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

*نبدأ بتعريف المضخات ثم تصنيفها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
المضخة: ماكينة هيدروليكية تستخدم لزيادة طاقة المائع أو السائل، وذلك بضخه من موضع إلى موضع أخر. 

فالمضخة تستخدم في مجالات كثيرة في حياتنا اليومية والعملية، فمثلاً المضخة قد تقوم برفع الماء من خزان منخفض إلى أخر مرتفع، أو من أعماق بئر إلى وجه الأرض، أو قد تقوم بدفع سائل معين في أنبوب، أو قد تستخدم لدفع الزيت في نظام تزييت هيدروليكي. 


*تصنيف المضخات*​
تنقسم المضخات إلى نوعين أساسين:
1- المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة
2- المضخات الإيجابية الإزاحة. 

تنقسم المضخات عامة إلى نوعين أساسين، هما المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة والمضخات الإيجابية، ويختلف النوعين من الوجهة النظرية، إلا أن التعريف العام للمضخة وهو أنها مكنة لزيادة طاقة المائع يسري على النوعين. فسواء كانت المضخة ديناميكية دوارة أو إيجابية، فهي تعطي ضاغطاً مانومترياً (ف م) وتصرفاً (ت)، أي تضيف للمائع قدرة تساوي [(فمX ( وx ت))/(75)]حصان . 

القدرة (حصان) = [(فمX ( وx ت))/(75)]
حيث:
ف م: هي وحدة الضاغط المانومتري ب (م)
و: الوزن النوعي ويكون ب (كجم/م³)
ت: التصرف ب (م³/ث) 
أما الرقم 75: فهو للتحويل إلى حصان، حيث أن كل حصان=75 (كجم . م/ث)


----------



## جاسر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة أحس بتقصير وإحراج وكم تمنيت توفر الوقت ..
عموماً سأحاول التعريف بمبدأ عمل كل منهما ..

المبــــــــــــدأ:-
=======

أولاً أذكر بهذا: عـــلاقة السرعة مع الضغط عكسية أي كلما قلت السرعة زاد الضغط
أيضاً أذكر بأن الـ diffuser له تأثير عكس الـ nozzel أي يقلل السرعة ويزيد الضغط
إذاً

/1/ المضخات الحركية dynamic pumps







في هذا النوع تعطي المضخة الطاقة اللازمة للسائل ليندفع بصفة _ مُســتــمره_
وتتم هذه العملية بخطوتين
أولاً: يقوم جزء في المضخة (impeller) بتسريع السائل بسرعه كبيرة جداً.
ثانياً: ثم يتم تقليل هذهِ السرعة (ليزيد الظغط) داخل المضخة. بواسطة diffuser طبعاً
وطالما أن الضغط داخل المضخة كبير فإن السائل سيخرج (رغم أنفه)  عبر المخرج

الـ impeller هي الجزء الدوار في الصورة .. diffuser هو جسم المضخة ذاتها,

ربما الموضوع بحاجة الى تفصيل وإن شاءالله مهاجر مخطط له 

_____________________

/2/ المضخات إيجابية الإزاحـــة Postive Displacement P/P






في هذا النوع تعطي المضخة الطاقة اللازمة للسائل ليندفع بصفة _ مُتــــردده_

طبعاً هذا النوع قد يكون مألوف للجميع وهي شبيه بعمل محرك السيارة, 
صمام الدخول يفتح ليندفع السائل ثم يقفل فيضغط المكبس السائل ( أي يقل الحجم)
فيكون الضغط داخل المضخة أكبر فينزاح خارج المضخة .. وبرضه رغم أنفه 

_____________

هناك فرق جوهري بين النوعين وهو أن النوع الأول قد يسمح بكمية من السائل أن تعود, أي كمية السائل الخارج لا تساوي الداخل .. أما النوع الثاني مضخات الازاحة الموجبة فالداخل يساوي الخارج طبعاً هذا نظرياً ..

سيكون النوع الأول المضخات الحركية هي الأشهر في المحطات بل الأهم, للأسباب التالية:-
1. سهله في الصيانة قطع غيار أقل, وضغوط أقل.
2. مناسبة للكميات الكبيرة (ولكن ضغط أقل من النوع الثاني).
3. لها قدرة أكبر في رفع السائل الى مناطق أعلى ...

حسابات وعوامل اختيار المضخات (يبغاله) موضوع مستقل أيضا يابن طيبة 


بقي أمرين:

الاول: أتمنى من الإخوان يراجعون هذا الموقع فيه معلومات قيمة وصور متحركة للمضخات أتمنى أن تساعد على الشرح الذي سنقوم به جميعاً ..

الثاني: ســــــــــــــؤال فقط

مالفرق بين _ المضخة_ والضاغط_ والمروحة_ والنافخ
ie pumps, compressors, fans, and blower؟

تحياتي العاطرة ​


----------



## جاسر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

نسيت الموقع

http://www.animatedsoftware.com/pumpglos/pumpglos.htm


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

*على هونك...يا جاسر*

جاسر...إضافة ولا أحلى....  

أشكرك يا جاسر ولك مني جزيل الشكر....  

وطبعاً كل ما ذكرته سوف يؤخذ في الحسبان...


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2004)

*تكملة الموضوع....*

*الغرض الأساسي لكل نوع مع الشرح*​
قبل الإبحار في التقسيم والأنواع، دعونا نفهم ولو بصورة مبدأية في هذه المرحلة ماهو الأساس الذي يقوم عليه عمل أي نوع من المضخات، سواءً كان ديناميكياً أو إيجابياً، وهل عمل إحداهما يختلف عن النوع الأخر تماماً.

فمثلاً إذا أردنا أن نرفع كيلوجرام من السائل مسافة ما، فعلى المضخة أياً كان نوعها إعطاء وحدة الأوزان من السائل طاقة معينة، ولكن كيفية هذا الإعطاء هي التي تختلف بإختلاف نوع المضخة.

فإذا تصورنا أن لدينا ثقلاً ما، ونريد رفعه مسافة رأسية قدرها (ف) فهناك طريقتان لعمل ذلك: طريقة مباشرة وهي دفعه بقوة (ق1) إلى أعلى تساوي وزن الثقل وخط عمل القوة يكون رأسياً.

أما الطريقة الأخرى وهي غير مباشرة فهي إعطائه دفعة أفقية بقوة (ق2). ليتم دفع السائل مسافة قبل أن يرتفع إلى أعلى، وتلك القوى هي التي تساعد في رفعه المسافة الرأسية (ف). وفي هذه الحالة القوة (ق2) تعطي للثقل عجلة. فلا يلزم هنا أن تكون (ق2) مساوية لوزن الثقل، وإنما تتوقف قيمتها على طول المسافة. ففي حالة كون (ق2) صغيرة، فإنه يلزم زمن أطول للوصول إلى السرعة (ع) الكافية لأن يرقى الثقل إلى أعلى. أما إذا كانت القوة (ق2) كبيرة، فإن دفعتها القوية للثقل تعطيه عجلة كبيرة تساعده على الصعود إلى أعلى سريعاً. أنظر الرسم المرفق للتوضيح:




نستنج من ذلك الفرق الأساسي في نظرية عمل نوعي المضخات:
- ففي المضخة الإيجابية تؤثر القوة تأثيراً مباشراً على كتلة المائع، (ق1). 
- بينما في المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة، تؤثر القوة في اتجاه متعامد مع اتجاه سريان المائع بغرض إعطاء المائع عجلة في هذا الاتجاه. (ق2)

وإعطاء المائع عجلة سواء كانت خطية أم قطبية، يعني إعطاء طاقة مكتسبة له، وهذا هو الغرض الأساسي من المضخة.


----------



## كاظم (27 سبتمبر 2004)

*المضخات الازاحية*

هذ التصنيف للمضخات الازاحية


----------



## كاظم (27 سبتمبر 2004)

الاخوان : مهاجر وجاسر
نشيد بجهودكم الكبيرة في ادارة هذا الموضوع المهم وقيامكم بهذه التوضيحات المهمة جدا 
شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمهمة
ولكن ارجوا منكم توضيح للحالات التالية:
1. سرعة الماء داخل المضخة اثناء حركة البشارة(impeller)هل سرعةالمائع ثابتة داخل المضخة
2.ضغط السائل
3 . معدل الجريان flow rate
مع تحياتي اليكم وهذه الاسئلة يااخواني ليس للاختبار للاخوان جاسر ومهاجر بل للمناقشة لهذا الموضوع الذي يهم كل المهندسين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جاسر (27 سبتمبر 2004)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياكم الله من جديد ..

عزيزي كاظم شكراً على الملفين حملتهما ولكن لم أثبت الأوفيس حتى الآن ولم استطع قراءتها بـ wordpad

عموماً أنا أسير حيث تسيرون ,اعلق إن وجدت لدي تعليق, بالنسبة لنظريات عمل المضخة فأعتقد مهاجر وضع البداية وبقي الكثير مثل pump head, friction head, static head ...etc أيضاً vapor pressure, cavitation, slip

بالنسبة لنقاطك التي أثرتها فإن شاءالله أقدر أكتب ولو المقارب للصواب وفيكم البركة تعدلون أخطائي

1. سرعة المائع داخل المضخة بالتأكيد ستختلف .. حيث تزيد سرعتها بواسطة impeller ثم تقل في الـ diffuser ليزيد الظغط داخل المضخة (أي تقل السرعة)...
والسؤال لماذا نزيد السرعة عند impeller؟
والجواب: حتى نقلل الضغط عند فتحة الدخول في المضخة والا فكيف سيندفع المائع داخل المضخة, 
والمائع يدخل عبر فتحة في منتصف الـ impeller تسمى eye (عين) .. وغالباً نستطيع أن نحدد حجم المضخة إذا عرفنا قطر هذهِ العين ..

...........

2. ضغط السائل ؟ >>> ماني فاهم حقيقة 

........

3. معدل الجريان .. flow rate هو كمية المائع المزاحة خلال وحدة الزمن أحياناً تحسب بالكتلة وأحياناً بالحجم ... وهو من أهم عوامل وصف واختيار المضخات ...

ا
ا

اجابه بدائية ​


----------



## مهاجر (27 سبتمبر 2004)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي كاظم أشكر لك مشاركتك....

بالنسبة لأسئلتك فهي مفيدة ومهمة، وسوف أترك الإجابة عليها بحيث من الممكن أن تستشف الإجابة من التعاريف والشروح المضافة أو أجاوب عليها في وقت أخر مناسب.....  

ولكن نحن الأن بصدد الحديث عن تعريف المضخات وتصنيفها، فالرجاء التركيز على هذا الموضوع بالذات.  

ولي رجاء خاص أن نحصر جل همنا في هذه الفترة في فهم ما يكتب من تعاريف وإعطاء الملاحظات بغية الوصول للهدف المنشود.

وأشكرك على الملفين اللذان أضفتهما......  

أخوك
أبو محمد


----------



## مهاجر (27 سبتمبر 2004)

*المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة*

تتكون المضخة من هذا النوع من عنصريين رئيسيين. الأول هو العنصر الدوار والأخر ثابت. العنصر الدوار هو المروحة وهي تحتوي على ريش متعددة، وينحصر فيما بينها مجموعة من المجاري. أما العنصر الأخر فهو الغلاف الحلزوني وهو أيضاً مكوناً من مجموعة من الريش الثابتة وذلك حسب نوع المضخة.

عندما تبدأ المضخة بالدوران، فإن المروحة بدايةً تبدأ بالدوران، وبذلك تتحول الطاقة الميكانيكية الداخلة للمروحة من المحرك إلى طاقة هيدروليكية. وبذلك يزداد سرعة وضغط السائل الهيدروليكي عند مروره من خلال ريش ومجاري المروحة. وتزداد السرعة ويزداد الضغط من ريشة إلى أخرى حتى يخرج إلى الغلاف. وعند مرور السائل بالغلاف يرتفع الضغط مرة أخرى، بينما تنخفض سرعة السائل تدريجياً حتى يخرج السائل من تصريف الغلاف (مخرج السائل الهيدروليكي من المضخة). لزيادة التوضيح أنظر الرسم المرفق في مشاركة جاسر للمضخة الدينامكية الدوارة.... 

وهنا نرى أن ارتفاع الضغط في السائل الهيدروليكي قد مر بمرحلتين رئيستين:
- أحداهما من خلال المروحة.
- والأخر من خلال مرور السائل بالغلاف. 

أما سرعة السائل الهيدروليكي فإنها تزداد عند مرور السائل في المروحة، بينما تنخفض السرعة عند مخرج المضخة (شفة التصريف). وتكون سرعة السائل عند مخرج المضخة مساوية تقريباً للسرعة عند مدخل المضخة. 

دعونا نتصور جزيء من المائع أو السائل عند دخوله إلى المضخة:
-	نجد أن الجزيء قد اكتسب جميع الطاقة عند دخوله في المروحة والدوران بين ريشها، حيث أثرت العجلة على الجزيء. 
-	ونجد أن الجزيء لم يكتسب أي مقدار من الطاقة عند مروره بغلاف المضخة، جل الأمر أنه تم تحويل بعض الطاقة الخارجة من المروحة إلى شكل أخر.
-	خروج السائل من المروحة بسرعة كبيرة غير مفيد عملياً، ولذلك يتطلب من المصمم الاستفادة من مرور السائل بالغلاف بتحويل هذه السرعة إلى ضغط على السائل الهيدروليكي. ويتم ذلك كما ذكرنا من قبل بتخفيض سرعة سريان جزيئات السائل أو المائع تدريجياً حال مرورها بالغلاف. وبالطبع يعتمد اختيار المصمم لأي نوع من المراوح اعتمادا كلياً على الطريقة المتطلبة لإعطاء العجلة لجزيء السائل. 

يتبع......


----------



## كاظم (29 سبتمبر 2004)

المضخات النابذة ( الطرد المركزي)centrifugal pumps 
يتمتع هذا النوع من المضخات برخص الثمن وسهولة الاستخدام وسهولة التنصيب واحتلاله مساحة قليلة أثناء تركيبه على الأرض كما يتمتع هذا النوع بعدم احتاحه الى الصمامات الارجوعية وأوعية الهواء ويمكن ربط المضخة بسهولة مع المحرك ويكون نقلها للموائع ذات اللزوجة العالية سهل مثل الزيوت والأطيان ومياه المجاري وعجينة الورق وسوائل السكر والكيمياويات وتكون كلفة الإدامة لها قليلة . 
لقد اخترعت المضخة النابذة لرفع الموائع عن مستوى واطئ الى مستوى عالي وذلك من خلال إنشاء ضغط مطلوب بمساعدة فعل نابذ ، وعموما يمكن ان تعرف كماكنة تزيد من قدرة ضغط المائع ، لان المضخة يمكن أن لا تستخدم لرفع الماء إطلاقا ولكن فقط لتعزيز الضغط في خط الأنابيب . 

الحركة الدورانية تنقل الى الماء بواسطة ريش مثبتة على عجلة تعرف بالبشارة (impeller ) يدخل الماء إلى البشارة في مركزها والتي تعرف فنيا (عين المضخة )ثم يندفع الى الغلاف حول البشارة نفسها وان سمت الضغط الناشئ بالفعل النابذ يعزى كليا ا إلى السرعة المنقولة إلى المائع من قبل البشارة الدائرة وليس بسبب أي إزاحة أو صدمة .إن هذا النوع من المضخات يقسم إلى نوعين اعتمادا على نوع الغلاف وهما :
1ـ المضخة الحلزونية( volute pump ) 
2ـ المضخة التوربينية أو المضخة الناشرة
حيث أن المضخة الحلزونية التي تكلمنا عنها فان الغلاف يكون على شكل حلزون والغلاف هو الهيكل الذي تعمل بداخله البشارة (impeller) والتمييز بينهما بسيط جدا حيث أن البشارة في المضخة التوربينية تكون محاطة بدولاب توجيه يتكون من عدد من الريش الثابتة


----------



## كاظم (29 سبتمبر 2004)

احسنتم ايها الاخوان جاسر ومهاجر
ونحن نريد ان نعرف كيف تعمل المضخة
ماذا يحدث للسائل عند دخوله المضخة حتى خروجه في انبوب التصريف وقلنا السرعة في البداية اعلى والضغط منخفض مما يجعل الماء يندفع في انبوب السحب يعني الشي الذي يجعل السائل يندفع نحو المضخة في انبوب السحب هو انخفاض الضغط وعند انبوب الدفع تقل السرعة ويرتفع الضغط
السؤال: لماذا ترتفع السرعةعند انبوب السحب (عين المضخة ) ثم تنخفض عند بداية انبوب التصريف علما ان سرعة البشارة (impeller) ثابتة لم تتغير اليس ثبوت سرعة البشارة المفروض ان يودي الى ثبوت سرعة الجريان داخل المضخة كيف تزداد سرعة الماء وتنخفض في نفس الغلاف لنفرض هنالك قطار له عدة عربات بالتأكيد لكل العربات نفس السرعة ارجو ان يكون فهم للسؤال من قبل كافة الاخوة المهندسين والمهتمين لكي تعم الفائدة وهذا هو الغرض.
والسلام عليكم


----------



## uob (29 سبتمبر 2004)

Thanks to you brothers for these information

The speed of the fluid increase at inlet and then decrease at outlet this is because of the difference in the cross sectoinal area as we know that the area increase in the diffuser to convert the dynamics pressure to static pressure namely decrease the fluid speed and increase the static pressure and this can be testify by applying Bernoulli's quation

i have question, which pipe is biger inlet pipe to pump or the oulet pipe? and what is the moral of that?11


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (5 أكتوبر 2004)

الأخوان مهاجرو جاسر و كاظم بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الجبار, و اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الاهتمام و التفاعل الرائع.  

عندي سؤال يتعلق فيما ذكر وهو انه كما قال أخي جاسر فإن "عـــلاقة السرعة مع الضغط عكسية" حسب قانون برنولي, و كما قال اخي مهاجر "ان كل من سرعة و ضغط المائع سيزداد عند مرور المائع من خلال المروحة" 
فهل تفسير ذلك هو الطاقة المضافة من المروحة التي عملت على زيادة كل من الضغط و السرعة في آن واحد!! 
و ما هي العلاقة الرياضية لذلك؟؟ 


طلب صغير الى اخواني الأعزاء, و هو اذا بالإمكان اضافة المصطلحات الانجليزية للأشياء الرئيسية (كما يفعل اخونا جاسر بارك الله فيه). لأن ذلك مفيد جداً في حالة استخدام المراجع او المواقع الأخرى و جزاكم الله كل خير.

أخوكم,
بلال


----------



## جاسر (8 أكتوبر 2004)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تحية طيبة وبعد .. أخي العزيز: بلال قد اضاف الأخ uob صيغة معادلة برنولي
واليك هذا التوضيح:-






أي: الظغط الكلي=الظغط الديناميكي+الظغط الاستاتيكي = ثابت

الظغط الديناميكي= 2/1 * [ الكثافة(r) * مربع السرعة(v)]

إرجع الى هذا الرابط وطبعاً تجد شرح لهذه المعادلة في اي كتاب ايروديناميك
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/bern.html

فإذا كان الظغط الكلي ثابت والوسط incompressible ستجد أن:-

الظغط له علاقة عكسية مع مربع السرعه أي كلما زاد أحدهما قل الآخر ..

ومن الظواهر التي تسهل فهم هذا

لو كنت داخل سيارتك (وماشي) على طريق سريع وبيد (لاقدر الله) سيجارة سيخرج
الهواء عبر نافذة سيارتك المفتوحة .. لأن سرعة الهواء داخل سيارتك بالنسبة لسيارتك
صفر .. وسرعة الهواء خارج السيارة أكبر بكثير لذلك يكون الظغط خارجها اقل بكثير
فينتقل الدخان الى الخارج (وبالاصح يشفط شفطاً  ) ..

هذا المبدأ مهم جداً وتطبيقاته كثيره جداً ومثلها جهاز الـ EJECTOR (الطارد) في المحطات
وغيرها وهو عبارة عن nozzle يمر فيه وسط ما هواء مثلاً بسعرة عالية وعند نهايته
طبعاً تزداد سرعته ويكون موصل بخزان مثلاً فيتكون نقطة ذات ضغط منخفض يسحب
ما بداخل هذا الخزان ..

آخر القول:-

ما أفهمه بخصوص عمل المضخة أن السرعة تزيد ويقل الضغط خلال الريشة بشكل كبير عند
مدخل المضخة أي مركز الريشة impeller ثم بتدرج تقل السرعة ويزيد الظغط خلال الغلاف
diffuser والذي يتشكل ببدن المضخة نفسها case .. والله أعلم 

أعتذر لخرروجي خارج المسار ولكن أعتقد مبدأ العمل مهم ومهم ومهم ..

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (10 أكتوبر 2004)

*مشكور أخي جاسر*

شكراً جزيلاً أخي جاسر على هذا التوضيح الرائع لمعادلة برنولي.
لكن أليس هناك في معادلة برنولي حساب للطاقة المضافة أو الشغل المبذول من قبل الريش الى المائع!!  

بارك الله فيك اخي جاسر,
بلال


----------



## جاسر (10 أكتوبر 2004)

السلام عليكم ..
حياك الله عزيزي بلال 

أخي ذِكر معادلة برنولي فقط لتوضيح علاقة السرعه مع الضغط, وحقيقة ليس
لدي علم وإحاطة بطريقة تطبيق معادلات المائع (( داخل)) المضخة .. 

كنا نستخدم هذهِ المعادلة بكثرة في تحليل ودراسة التيار الهوائي خلال جناح الطائرات ..

وما أراه أنه لا علاقة((مباشرة)) للشغل بتحليل جريان المائع داخل المضخة


أعذرني لم استطع اجابتك


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (11 أكتوبر 2004)

عليكم السلام أخي العزيز جاسر..

بارك الله فيك على هذا التفاعل.

الحمدلله قد وصل المفهوم الرئيسي لمعادلة برنولي  

و كما يقول المثل الشعبي "كفيت و وفيت" (مع شدة مكسورة عالفاء في الكلمتين)  

بلال


----------



## كاظم (11 أكتوبر 2004)

إذن لمساحة المقطع العرضي لهيكل المضخة دور في زيادة سرعة السائل في البداية حيث تكون مساحة المقطع صغيرة وتكون السرعة عالية والضغط قليل ( تتناسب السرعة مع الضغط تناسب عكسي) حيث يكون هيكل المضخة حلزوني في البداية مساحة المقطع صغيرة ثم تزداد بالتدريج وتكون في النهاية كبيرة حيث تقل السرعة فيزداد الضغط وهو المطلوب ويمكن تمثيل الحالة كما يلي . 
حيث :
Q : معدل الجريان ونلاحظ بان معدل الجريان ثابت 
وبما أن معدل الجريان FLOW RATE يساوي السرعة في مساحة المقطع
Q= V× A 
حيث V : سرعة الجريان
A: مساحة المقطع
بما أن مساحة المقطع تتغير لا بد أن تتغير السرعة حتى يكون معدل الجريان ثابت
أرجوا ان تتطلعوا على المرفق لمعرفة الحالة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهاجر (20 أكتوبر 2004)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ كاظم لا يوجد ملف مرفق....  

بإنتظار إضافة الملف...وشكراً


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (9 يناير 2005)

إخواني الأعزاء مهاجر , جاسر و كاظم,

أين الحماس الذي بدأ به هذا الموضوع و هو "المضخات من الألف للياء", و قد بدأتم بارك الله فيكم ب"الألف" بحماس و بطريقة جميلة جداً بفضل تعاونكم الرائع, و نريد الاستمرارية لهذا النوع من المواضيع.

لن نسمح لكم بإغلاق هذا الموضوع بسهولة


----------



## مهاجر (28 يناير 2005)

*مؤكد لن يغلق......*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي بلال ولا تأخذ في خاطرك....الجهد سيستمر كما بدأنا بالألف....إن شاء الله سنصل إلى الياء....  

كل ما في الأمر.....أنني حوصرت ببعض العوائق العملية....وسنعود بإذن الله وتوفيقه لتكملة الموضوع....  

حسب التصويت المرفق لموضوع "المضخات من الألف للياء" ، صوت 17 عضو للمشاركة في الشرح والتعقيبات....أتمنى أن تكون المشاركة فعالة وبروح الفريق الواحد لتكملة هذا الجهد.....  

وباقي التصويت أتى كما يلي:
- موافق ولكن لا أستطيع المشاركة في الشرح والتعقيبات: 15 عضو 
- فكرة جيدة وأنا مهتم بالموضوع: 23 عضو 

وهذا يدل على أهمية الموضوع واهتمام معظم الأعضاء بتكملته....  

أعاننا الله في تكملة ما بدأناه....الهمة يا شباب....


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (30 يناير 2005)

هذه الهمة العالية هي ما تعودناه منك أخي العزيز مهاجر.

و العتاب على قدر المحبة


----------



## العرندس (15 فبراير 2005)

إلى الأخ جاسر الحربي 
وإلى المهندسين الأعزاء 
وإلى كل الأعضاء والضيوف الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للسؤال الذي طرحه الأخ جاسر الحربي وفقه الله 
وهو كالتالي : مالفرق بين المضخة والضاغط والمروحة والنافخ ؟ 
النص الأول للسؤال بصيغة أخرى ( من عندي أنا ) 
What the different between the pump & the compressor 
المضخة تستخدم في ضخ المياه 
والضاغط يستخدم في ضغط الهواء 
أي أن المضخات تتعامل مع السوائل والضواغط تتعامل مع الغازات 
والتعامل من قبل الإنسان مع الضواغط خطر أكثر مما هو عليه في المضخات وعند تطبيق إجراءات السلامة المعروفة لدى كل مهندس يتلاشى أي خطر 
ملاحظة : الإجابة على النصف الثاني من السؤال .. متاحة لزملائي الأعزاء وأعدكم بأن أرد عليه في حال لن يجيب أحد عليه وذلك لبث روح الحماس والتحدي الشريف من أجل النهوض بالمهندسين الميكانكيين في هذا الموقع ودمتم بود


----------



## مهاجر (23 فبراير 2005)

*عدنا....والحمدلله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
دعونا نبدأ بذكر بعض المصطلحات ومعانيها باللغة الإنجليزية.......

مدخل المص: Suction Nozzle 
مدخل التصريف: Discharge Nozzle
غلاف:Casing 
غلاف حلزوني: Volute Casing
غلاف مفرد على شكل برميل: Barrel Casing
غلاف مكون من جزأين:Split Casing 
مجمع كراسي التحمييل: Bearing Housing
مروحة:Impeller 
عامود:Shaft 
كرسي:Bearing 
كراسي التحمييل: Bearings
جلبة:Sleeve
حلقات التزييت: Oil Rings
حشو:Gland 
عازل ميكانيكي:Seal Gland or Mechanical Seal 
أنبوب تدفق للعازل: Seal Flush Line
فك المضخة: Disassemble the pump 
تركيب المضخة: Reassemble the pump
محمل كريات: Ball Bearing 
صندوق الحشو: Stuffing Box
منع تسرب المائع: Prevent fluid leak 
الخلوص: Clearance
يقرن: Coupled
المحرك: Motor
قارنة: Coupling 
قارنة مرنة: Fixable Coupling 

*تفصيل المضخة الطاردة المركزية*​
المضخة الطاردة المركزية وكما ذكرنا من قبل، هي آلة ميكانيكية تحتوي على مجموعة من الريش الدوارة (المروحة أو الدوار) محصورة داخل غطاء والذي يمنح وبصورة دائمة طاقة حركية للمائع. إضافةً أن كل الضغظ المتنامي بواسطة المضخة هو نتيجة للسرعة التي تمنح للمائع بواسطة المروحة. والضغط يزيد عبر مراحل المضخة نتيجةً لتحويل سرعة الضاغط الرأسية إلى ضغط في غلاف المضخة. 

*الأجزاء الرئيسية في المضخة الطاردة المركزية: *  
دعونا نرى الآن وبالتفصيل مما تتركب المضخة الطاردة المركزية في الغالب. المضخات الطاردة المركزية تصمم بمقاسات وأحجام وأشكال متنوعة، فقد تكون المضخة كبيرة جداً إلى حد لا يمكن أن تنقل إلى باستخدام الروافع وقد تكون من الصغر بحيث نستطيع أن نرفعها بيدنا. 

وقبل أن أذكر الأجزاء الرئيسية للمضخة الطاردة المركزية، الرجاء الإطلاع على الرسومات التي توضح كل جزء.

















وتتكون في الغالب من:

- غلاف حلزوني وممكن أن يكون على شكل برميل على شكل جزء واحد محيط بالأجزاء الداخلية للمضخة أو قد يصنع من جزأين لنتمكن من فك المضخة وتركيبها بسهولة.

- مروحة وقد تكون جانبية أو مفردة المدخل أو مزدوجة المدخل أو متعددة المراحل.

- وعامود المضخة الذي يحمل عليه المروحة و هو محمول على كرسيين رأسيين وقد يكونان من نوع الجلبة ذات التزييت الحلقي، أو محمل كريات ويكونان على جانبي المروحة. 

- وبعد ذلك وأيضاً على كلٍ من جانبي المروحة، نرى صندوق الحشو أو العازل الميكانيكي لمنع تسرب المائع من خلال الخلوص بين العامود والغلاف.

- وعادة ما يقرن العامود مباشرة مع المحرك بقارنة مرنة. 

للموضوع تكملة.............


----------



## الطالبي (24 فبراير 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ان خير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اما بعد :
فأني اشكر كل من ساهم في هدا الموضوع 
حقيه لقد استفدت وبارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله كل خير
الطالبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهاجر (11 مارس 2005)

*الأجزاء الثابتة في المضخة...*

وكما نعلم الأن أن المضخات الطاردة المركزية تتكون من عنصريين أساسيين:
1- أجزاء ثابتة: وتشمل على الغلاف ومكوناته ومجمع كراسي التحميل.
2- أجزاء دوارة: وتشمل على المروحة والعامود.

وكما هو موضح بالرسم المرفق في المشاركة السابقة نستطيع أن نرى هذه الأجزاء الرئيسية في المضخة.
كما هي بالرسم التوضيحي وبالصورة التي تمثل المضخة في الحقل. 

والأن سيكون نقاشنا عن العنصر الأول وهو الأجزاء الثابتة في المضخة.

وفي المشاركة القادمة سوف نتناول وبإسهاب غطاء المضخة، محتوياته أنواعه وتصميمه. 

الرجاء المشاركة في النقاش وتبادل المعلومات...


----------



## علاء محسن علي (9 مايو 2005)

*المضخات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نشكر كل من ساهم في نشر هذه المواضيع القيمة واخص بالذكر الاخ الذي رفدنا بمجموعة مواقع عن المضخات بارك الله فيه وفيكم جميعا خدمة للامتنا العربية والاسلامية وللانسانية اجمع نتمنى لكم جميعا الموفقية والنجاح ......

اخوكم علاء محسن علي 
هندسة ميكانيك


----------



## naseif (12 مايو 2005)

توضيحات واضحة وممتازة 
شكرا


----------



## essarsh (6 يونيو 2005)

hi there it is really great essay for this web site


----------



## essarsh (6 يونيو 2005)

إلى الأخ جاسر الحربي 
وإلى المهندسين الأعزاء 
وإلى كل الأعضاء والضيوف الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للسؤال الذي طرحه الأخ جاسر الحربي وفقه الله 

What the different between the pump & the compressor 
المضخة تستخدم في ضخ الموائع الاانضغاطية ( ذات الحجم الثابت الغير قابلة الانضغاط ) مثل السوائل 
والضاغط يستخدم في ضغط الموائع الانضغاطية ( ذات الحجم المتغير القابلة الانضغاط ) مثل الهواء والغازات 
أي أن المضخات تتعامل مع السوائل والضواغط تتعامل مع الغازات


----------



## اسعد العبيدي (6 يونيو 2005)

انت تستاهل تكون ملك الميكانيك


----------



## hamadawa (12 يونيو 2005)

معلومات قيمة جدا فينها ايام الواحد كان بيدرس
المهم انا عندي معلومات قيمة وصور رائعة ولكن يجب ان توضع الصورة علي صفحة المنتدي حتي يتم فهم الشرح مباشرتا و ليس كصورة مرفقة فارجو الافادة
حيث عندي معلومات رائعة عن pump head مع مسائل محلولة بالرسومات


----------



## zezo.eg (15 يونيو 2005)

والله شرح بسيط وظريف وملم بجميع الاسئلة التى قد تنشأ فى ذهن اى شخص
جزاك الله خيرا اخى وشكرااااااا


----------



## تقوى الله (19 أغسطس 2005)

شكرا" المندس جاسر و مهاجر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مطر (10 مارس 2006)

أرجو من الاخوة الكرام تزويدي ما أمكن بمشاريع و مواقع ومراجع عن المضخات و تصنيفها وأنواعها وأهمية محطات الضخ 
وذلك من أجل جمعها والاستفادة منها لمشروع يهدف لأسس اختيار مضخة لكافة المستفيدين وشكرا


----------



## جاسر (11 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي كُتبت عدة مواضيع لها علاقة بالمضخات 
فيها نقاشات, وملفات مفيدة, ومواقع نافعه جداً

أرجوك ابحث في هذا القسم 

ودمت بخيرٍ


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (11 مارس 2006)

أخي العزيز مطر .. السلام عليكم ..

لقد كان مشروع تخرجي عبارة عن تصميم مضخة ذات التدفق المحوري Axial - Flow Pump ولكني للأسف لا أملك نسخة إلكترونية منه، لذلك سوف أقدم لك ملخص عن تصنيف المضخات:
تصنف المضخات الى صنفين رئيسيين هما :

مضخات ذات الإزاحة الإجابية (مثل المضخة التقليدية اليدوية التي تستخدم ألآبار) - Positive Displacement Pumps
مضخات ذات (الفراشي) Rotary Pumps [ أرجو المعذرة على سوء الترجمة]
الصنف الثاني Rotary Pumps ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي :

مضخات ذات التدفق القطري - Radial flow Pumps
مضخات ذات التدفق المحوري - Axial Flow Pumps
مضخات ذات التدفق المختلط - Mixed Flow Pumps
ولكل صنف من هذه الأصناف له إستخدام في مجال معين ..
أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت شيئأ تصتطيع أن تبدأ منه..
أنا جاهز لأي سؤال بهذا الخصوص ..

أبوعلي إياد :10:


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (11 مارس 2006)

أخي مطر لقد نست تزويدك ببعض المواقع المفيدة في هذا المجال :
http://www.pumpcentre.com/
http://www.pump-zone.com/

أبوعلي إياد


----------



## مطر (18 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي ابو علي ولكن الامر اتسع كثيرا واحتاج بصراح ة الى خدمة اكبر 
اولا مواقع عربية 
ثانيا تفصيل اولي مبسط شجري عن آلات الضخ وثانوي مفصل لكل صنف 
ثالثا سرعة في الاجابة شاكرا خدمتك 

الامر هو مشروع يساعد المهتمين بالاصناف والاستخدامات العملية لكل صنف ومقارنة للميزات الهيدروليكية لكل نوع بالاعتماد على الكاتالوغات التي حصلت عليها من بعض الشركات


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (19 مارس 2006)

أخي مطر ..
أولاً: لا أعرف مواقع باللغة العربية ذات علاقة بالمضخات.
ثانياً: يمكنك الرجوع الى المواقع أعلاه للحصول على الشجرة المطلوبة !!
ثالثاَ: بالرجوع الى التأريخ الخاص بالسؤال والردود أعلاه يمكن معرفة من المتأخر بالإجابة ..!!
هذا للعلم .. وعذرا على الصراحة

أبوعلي إياد


----------



## محمد المنياوى (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم بعد الاطلاع على انواع المضخات اريد ان اعرف كيفية انواع الميكنكل سيل وشكرا


----------



## محمد المنياوى (31 مارس 2006)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية صيانة المضخة


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح والشرح الجميل


----------



## مهندس مروووق (17 أبريل 2006)

يعطيكم العافية على المواضيع الشيقة والمشاركات الرائعة منكم

بس اتمنى تجاوبون كل سؤال على حدة وتعطون وقت للسؤال الثاني ومايصير تداخل بين الاسئلة وتنسى مع الوقت واحد يجاوبها

واتمنى في الاجوبة اذا مايتعبكم انكم تحطون على الاقل اسامي القطع والمصطلحات بالانجليزي لانها اللغة المعتمدة للمهندسين

يعني مثلا 
الموائع الاانضغاطية ( ذات الحجم الثابت الغير قابلة الانضغاط ) = incompressoble fluid
الموائع الانضغاطية ( ذات الحجم المتغير قابلة الانضغاط )= compressoble fluid

ولكم تحياتي


----------



## Maftooon (18 أبريل 2006)

مساء الخير يا مهندسين و يعطيكم العافية على هذا الجهد الجبار 

بصراحة كانت طريقتكم في شرح العلاقة بين الضغط و السرعة في المضخة شيقة جدا و انا عندي سؤال يتعلق في هذا الامر و اتمنى الاجابة عليه في اقرب ممكن. 

سؤالي هو :

كيف احسب قطر المدخل و المخرج المناسب للمضخة التي تستخدم في ضخ الماء الخام (الغير صالح للشرب) مع العلم ان التدفق في هذه المضخة يساوي 300 جالون بالدقيقة ( 300gpm) مشكلتي هو كيفية تحديد السرعة المناسبة للمضخة قبل و بعد المضخة .

المعادلة المستخدمة هي:
Q= VxA

و بما ان التدفق قبل المضخة مساوي للتدفق بعد المضخة اذن :

V1xA1=V2xA2 
و المعادلة السابقة نقدر ان نبسطها الى التالي:
V1xD1=V2xD2

فما هي السرعة المطلوبة قبل و بعد المضخة لنتمكن من حساب قطر المدخل و المخرج في المضخة؟؟


----------



## Maftooon (18 أبريل 2006)

اسف للخطأ 

V1xD1^2=V2xD2^2


----------



## محمد يسري (21 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا جماعه علي الموضوع الممتاز ده بجد فيه معلومات مفيده جدا و خصوصا بالنسبه ليا لاني في اخر سنه بس كان عندي سؤال يا ريت حد يجاوبني عليه عند اختيار مضخه للعمل في موقع ايه كل البيانات الي لازم اعرفها عن المضخه و عن الموقع يعني مثلا انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي محطه معالجه مياة عايز اعرف ايه كل البيانات المطلوبه و الحسابات الي لازم اعملها علشان اختار مضخه طاردة مركزيه و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## himo (22 أبريل 2006)

الفادكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء على هذه المعلومات السرة


----------



## احمدعباس79 (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## جــامح (8 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 مايو 2007)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييين على المجهود


----------



## wazer (8 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فراس بشناق (9 مايو 2007)

موضوع ممتاز وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## 007ahmed (13 مايو 2007)

عاوز كتب في انواع المضخات


----------



## مدحت1 (13 مايو 2007)

موضوع شيق جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم علي التعب شكرا
الف شكر


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*المضخات*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

:12::12::12:

جزاكم الله ألف خير 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم 
وإن شاء الله أبدأ برفع كل ما لدي من ملفات عن المضخات وإضافت الروابط للمنتدى 


 لي طلب :11: : ​
هل من الممكن تجميع كل مايخص مجال الطلمبات في جزء لوحده داخل قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة حيث أنه بحر واسع .

 ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان............

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

​


----------



## omaalrubaiee (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في اضافة معلومه وبارك الله بالجميع


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


جزاكم الله ألف خير 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم 
على العموم لا تخلو منشأة كبيرة مثل محطات توليد الكهرباء المصافي المصانع وغيره من وجود عدد من المضخات تشمل جميع أنواع المضخات .
وجميع مادكر اعلاه مدخل فقط لموضوع المضخات نتمنى المزيد 


واكرر طلب فلب الأحبة

لي طلب :11: : ​
هل من الممكن تجميع كل مايخص مجال الطلمبات في جزء لوحده داخل قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة حيث أنه بحر واسع .


----------



## الهام (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## نورة0 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا كل الشكر لكل من ساهم بوضع هذه المعلومات القيمة هاهنا 
بارك الله فيكم

ولكن عندى سؤال لاصحاب الخبرة والعلم
ماذا يحدث فى حالات 
- توصيل المضخات على التوالى
- توصيلها على التوازى

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 007ahmed (3 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 007ahmed (3 مارس 2008)

كل هذا شئ جميل ولكن انا محتاج كتب او اوراق مصوره توضح الطلمبات
اكثر من ذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## يحى المصرى (3 مارس 2008)

نشكركم على حسن يعاونكم
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يحى المصرى (3 مارس 2008)

افادكم الله
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم فى الله 
المصــــــــــ يحى ـــــــــرى


----------



## zizo_ppc (11 مارس 2008)

Generally the inlet pipe diameter is bigger than the outlet pipe diameter and sometimes the two is equal


----------



## كريم الجمال (14 مارس 2008)

very goooooooooood


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وبارك فيكم جميعاً وبكل من تحبون


----------



## 007ahmed (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا كاظم علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## 007ahmed (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## 007ahmed (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهاجر علي هذا الرسم والايضاح المفصل


----------



## 007ahmed (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## 007ahmed (26 أبريل 2008)

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر


----------



## نور الفواطم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليم 
شكرالكم على هذه المعلومات لكن اريد سؤال عن ريشة الضاغط هل تتكون من قطعة واحدة اوعدة وايهما افضل


----------



## ميثم العراقي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة باسلوب طرح مميز مممممممممممممممممنون


----------



## محمد ادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## raymaeng (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا 
وجزى الله الجميع كل خير وصلاح وهدايه الى ما فيه صالح الاعمال والعمل 

تحياتي


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (5 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ali Al Dayeh (7 مارس 2009)

dear UOB
thank you for your question
sure the outlet disharge pipe of the pump should be bigger than the inlet suction , its normal to all pumps
for example : if we have 2 inch pipe suction , the disharge pipe(outlet) should be 2 1/2 "


kind regard


----------



## وليد الناصر (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي المهاجر افدت واستفدت الاجر ان شاء اللهزز


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## eldooood97 (7 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you youth


----------



## ahmed malik (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## Eng-milanoo (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المعلومات القيمة​لو سمحتوا عندي سؤال محيرني ارجوا الاجابه عليه وشكرا 
س: لماذا المضخات اول مايدخل المائع تقوم بخفض الضغط ومن ثم تقوم برفع الضغط وايش الفائدة من رفع الضغط؟ ​


----------



## عبدالباسط عتيق (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفيتو وكفيتو وهذه نبذه مختصره عن cavitation


----------



## deyaaj (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر اخي


----------



## 3bdualah99 (14 مايو 2013)

نورة0 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا كل الشكر لكل من ساهم بوضع هذه المعلومات القيمة هاهنا
> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> ...



توصيل المضخات او impeller علي التوالي نحصل ع ضغط عالي , وع التوازي نحصل ع اداء عالي في تصريف السائل .
اشكر كل من قام وشارك في الموضوع


----------



## eng_m_fatah (30 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

تحية الك اخوية
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## المهندس ساو (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد منكم شرح لظاهرة الدفع المحوري في مضخات الطرد المركزي


----------



## معتز آغا (31 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي أبو علي ممكن مساعدة في موضوع المقارنة بين المضخة الغاطسة والسطحية في مشروعي ارجو الافادة


----------



## معتز آغا (31 ديسمبر 2014)

معتز آغا قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي أبو علي ممكن مساعدة في موضوع المقارنة بين المضخة الغاطسة والسطحية في مشروعي ارجو الافادة



وشكرا


----------



## الميكنيكي (12 يونيو 2015)

*معنى متر ماء الفي*



جاسر قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> حياكم الله من جديد ..
> 
> ...

















معنى متر ماء


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

